# fall seeding



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was talking to my neighbor that I bale some 25-30 acres for and he was thinking about fall seeding. Is it possible to fall plant alfalfa/grass seed mix? River bottom ground, has good moisture in it now but dries up pretty quick without rain. 
Any input appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would rather plant in the fall over spring any year. You have the initial heat to get it up. You don't have to have a cover crop for weed control and the days will cool and promote vigorous growth throughout the fall. Especially this years westher pattern a guy could really have planted all summer I am putting in 35 next week legume grass mix. You have the weather to do it now you are better off cause you knever know what kinda weather you will have in the spring. I planted 35 acres last aug and got 5 ton off it already this year. You will be lucky to get 1/3 of that with a spring planting Make sure your soild bed is firm in case we get big rain in a few weeks.Good luck!


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

All the seeding that I have done has been in the fall. I have put in the timothy/birdsfoot mix that I have in all my fields now as well as a 5 acre field of timothy/alfalfa that I did years ago (took the last cutting off it a week ago, it's going into corn next year). All of them did pretty well. You may get a few weeds in the fist cutting, but nothing anywhere near as bad as a spring seeding. The other reason I prefer a fall seeding is that on the ground I have (clay), spring time is a very wet and muddy affair and I don't think I would be able to get the field smooth enough.


----------



## Anita (Aug 13, 2013)

I am planning on planting down hayfields this month (august) to alfalfa/ Timothy mix. Looking for opinions on 1) is a companion crop needed and 2) what is recommended in the Northeast? 3) What pre-plant fertilizers do you recommend/ had good luck with?


----------



## Anita (Aug 13, 2013)

Alfalfa and timothy seems to be a popular mix for seeding. It appears alfalfa is ready to cut before Timothy is headed out. Is there a risk of running out the Timothy by cutting it too early?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the term is late summer seeding not fall Important 6-8 weeks before first risk of killing frost . where we farm it is just about time to seed


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

On that note what's the latest I could plant? Thanks.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> On that note what's the latest I could plant? Thanks.


we have o lanted into the firt and second week of sept before but this year I would feel safer if it was in before labor day.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Anita said:


> I am planning on planting down hayfields this month (august) to alfalfa/ Timothy mix. Looking for opinions on 1) is a companion crop needed and 2) what is recommended in the Northeast? 3) What pre-plant fertilizers do you recommend/ had good luck with?


For a fall seeding, a companion crop is not needed, but you do need to have enough time for the hay to germinate and get established well enough to make it through the winter. I get my seed from Preferred Seed (http://www.preferredseed.com) out of Buffalo, NY. I use their "PS2000" timothy and "Nordic Brand" trefoil for myself. The little bit of alfalfa I tried a few years back was their "Icon". They do have another type of timothy that is supposed to be faster maturing for using in timothy/alfalfa mixes.

I have been happy with all of their seed that I have used, but the trefoil is getting pretty expensive. I had some leftover timothy and trefoil seed from over five years ago that I tested to see if it was still good. Put some seed on a moist paper towel and let it set on the table. Almost all of the seed sprouted without a problem. Saved me having to buy a bag this year.

I typically don't worry about fertilizers until the next year. The field I am seeding now is coming off of a corn rotation and there should be enough residual fertilizer in it for now. I will test it next year and go from there.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Anita said:


> Alfalfa and timothy seems to be a popular mix for seeding. It appears alfalfa is ready to cut before Timothy is headed out. Is there a risk of running out the Timothy by cutting it too early?


I never noticed a decline in the timothy in the one filed I tried the alfalfa in. However, I was only doing 2 cuttings a year, so maybe I was letting the alfalfa get too mature before I mowed it. Always tried to time it for just after the bloom started.


----------



## Anita (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you Josh. I will definitely check out Preferred seed. I have 40 acres that I just purchased that has been in corn and soybeans for about 10 yrs without invested use, so there was some moss growing on top of the soil before plowing it under. Plan to have the lime on it by next week, but a little concerned about planting alfalfa due to the ph levels. will be sending out soil samples this week...so I guess we shall see what the recommendations are. I Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So here in pa, it's not to late to try and seed some Alfalfa in with some O grass? Been wanting to try this on some of my fields.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> So here in pa, it's not to late to try and seed some Alfalfa in with some O grass? Been wanting to try this on some of my fields.


You and I live in the same area NOW is the time Now. I guess next week is ok but at this point every minute you delay planting more risk of frost damage


----------

